# Mojama



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2017)

Has anyone here ever made Mojama?

I have had it in Hawaii, and it never crossed my mind to make my own. Typically this wouldn't be smoked, but it could.

For those wondering Mojama is salted dried tuna loin. The salami of the fish world.

The process is to heavily salt the raw loin for two days. Remove the loin from the salt, rinse, then soak for 2 days in cold water. Change water 3 times a day. Then truss loin and hang to dry 15-20 days. Traditionally this would be done in the sun but commercially it is done refrigerated. Like other dried meats it is finished when you get the texture you want. It should be firm, but not like jerky. The mojama that I have had was textured like a good dry salami.

To smoke you would cold smoke it after the drying is done. I suppose you could cold smoke it prior to drying too.

To serve slice thin and serve with cheese and crackers.

Now where to get a fresh (affordable) tuna loin!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 24, 2017)

So tuna lox?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> So tuna lox?


Sort of, but firmer texture.

Sometimes they put sweet soy or mirin on the fish prior to drying.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 24, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sort of, but firmer texture.
> 
> Sometimes they put sweet soy or mirin on the fish prior to drying.


Can't wait to see it made


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Can't wait to see it made


Might be a while! I have to come up with sashimi grade tuna! A difficulty feet in a town that doesn't have a fish market! We have 20 microbreweries but no fish market!


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2017)

"Now where to get a fresh (affordable) tuna loin!"


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 24, 2017)

tropics said:


> "Now where to get a fresh (affordable) tuna loin!"
> 
> :laugh1:


The answer is in the question:"nowhere" is sashimi tuna affordable.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 25, 2017)

DS, you have my interest up. Would this be a start?  http://www.cityfish.com/1-pound-fresh-sushi-grade-ahi-tuna-yellow-fin/

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> DS, you have my interest up. Would this be a start?  http://www.cityfish.com/1-pound-fresh-sushi-grade-ahi-tuna-yellow-fin/
> 
> T















tuna copy.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 25, 2017






Yikes! I don't think the finance department would approve $200.00 fish experiment!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 25, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yikes! I don't think the finance department would approve $200.00 fish experiment!


Wouldn't one pound be enough for an experiment?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Wouldn't one pound be enough for an experiment?


They have a 5 pound minimum for orders.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 25, 2017)

Okay, I didn't get into it that deep thinking I could get some the next time I'm at Pikes Place. I could have it in salt shortly after reaching the car.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Okay, I didn't get into it that deep thinking I could get some the next time I'm at Pikes Place. I could have it in salt shortly after reaching the car.
> 
> T


Yeah that would work. I can get sashimi grade tuna at Whole Foods here, but it's about twice that price per pound!

There is a fish market in Portland that I can hit next time we are up there, Portland fish market. Not sure on their prices though.

We used to have a fish market but it closed in the late 90's. Then one opened around 2004 but the guy died several months later and it closed. So we've been without one since. Which I think is crazy for a town with close to 90,000, and an out lying area of another 100,000.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 25, 2017)

Sounds like a good opportunity for you. I’ll chip in.

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

Here you go Case.

Sushi grade & free shipping!

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/fresh-tuna-loin-2/prod17960252.ip?xid=plp:product:1:2

Al


----------

